# Accidentaly listened to session back to back



## shalsays (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi all!I'm starting my second time of listening to Mikes CDs, and last night I was supposed to listen to session 1. I was listening to them and fell asleep. I woke up a few hours later to the session replaying. I'm not sure if it replayed that whole time or what. But is that okay? If not what should I do?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

No worries - this shouldn't be a problem at all! Just carry on as usual and you should be fine.Should you ever have any further questions, or need support, do feel free to call the North American office at 877-898-2539 if you are in the US or Canada and they will would be happy to assist you!All the best


----------

